# Nails irritating pads?



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi guys!

Any suggestions on how to prevent Riggs' nails causing irritation to the sides of his toes? His nails are clipped regularly and he's always had sensitive feet. Is it possible they were cut too short and I need to keep them longer? They were cut last weekend and I noticed they were bleeding today -- they're on both of his back feet, although one is worse than the other.

In the pictures, I had just put soothing ointment between his toes -- that's not infection or anything.


----------

